# Do charcoal biscuits actually work...



## Mince Pie (16 October 2011)

...for wind?

My dogs arse is lethal since switching him onto Vitalin Working dog food (the red bag)! Would giving him charcoal biscuits help with the smell?

Before anyone tells me to change foods, this is not an option. He is a very active dog (think duracell bunny on speed!) and this is the only food I have tried that maintains his weight. I have tried Burns, Arden Grange, Autarky, Wainwrights and Skinners to no avail, and do not have the freezer space to switch him to a BARF diet.


----------



## EAST KENT (16 October 2011)

Feed him raw chook carcases..that keeps weight on everything! If you are desparate  charcoal capsules work wonderfully well though.That food is fermenting and the resultant gas just has to get out somewhere......


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2011)

I just don't have the space to buy 'job lot'  raw, and can't afford £6 a chicken per day (will not buy cheap chooks as I don't agree with the way they are kept)  Will look into the charcoal tabs.


----------



## blackcob (16 October 2011)

Try one of the other varieties of Vitalin? The adult maintenance or sensitive ones have loads better ingredients than the working version, comparatively speaking. Raw pork ribs and tinned fish in oil pack weight on mine (and are therefore seldom fed ).


----------



## paisley (16 October 2011)

*whispers very quietly* Fish for Dogs? with the mentioned sardines in oil? Keeps a skinny whippet nicely chubbed up and looking shiny, who stank the house out after 5 days of JWB

But I'm not suggesting a change of food


----------



## jumbyjack (16 October 2011)

They work really well for Cecil who is silent but very, very deadly!


----------



## Mince Pie (16 October 2011)

jumbyjack said:



			They work really well for Cecil who is silent but very, very deadly! 

Click to expand...

He isn't a boxer per chance is he  (Think James Herriot)

Thanks all, will have a look at getting him some ribs and sardines once a week.


----------

